# LCD (g15) lmsensors

## anarchist

Hi there, 

does anybody actually use a lcdproc plugin which is able to show some stats from lmsensors? Ive been searching for it but i could not find anything like it.

The ones i found were old and not usable any longer with the newest perl version.

And as i am studying chemistry, i am not able to write one by myself i suppose.

so can someone help me out?

Regards

Marius

----------

## Kaltsu

 *anarchist wrote:*   

> Hi there, 
> 
> does anybody actually use a lcdproc plugin which is able to show some stats from lmsensors? Ive been searching for it but i could not find anything like it.
> 
> The ones i found were old and not usable any longer with the newest perl version.
> ...

 

I'm also looking for that kind of client for lcdproc. Any new info? Anobody?

Tomi

----------

## Dottout

you can try this: http://homes.esat.kuleuven.be/~nvanhell/LCDsensors.html

but its VERY old, and here it does not work with lm_sensors-3.0. so, any news?

----------

## luismanson

did anyone try lcd4linux?

----------

